#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What are the factors that affect the demand of a product?

## Moana

Hi Guys!

If you're familiar with economics, could you guys share us some factors that would affect the demand of a product?

----------

